# need brand recommendations for pink toned foundation for fair to light skin



## wifeandmommy83 (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me start off by saying that I know that if you have red or pink based skin tones that yellow based foundation is SUPPOSED to even out the skin color, but it just doesn't work for me. I have tried many colors of yellow and neutral based foundations, and none of them look natural. I have to blend WAY down my neck to get them to blend in. I'm getting really tired of doing this and would really like to find a color to actually match my face. 

My cheeks are a little too red for my taste, but I actually like the pink tone to the rest of my face. It looks good on me, and I'm tired of covering it up. I just want to even it out (and cover up acne)

I have tried MAC foundations on in the store, and they looked ghastly on me. I think the makeup artist tried on NC20 and NW20. One looked orange and the other was way too beige. I do have the face and body foundation in N1, but again, it's too yellow/orange toned for me (and it's a little dark now that it's winter). I got it because it is sheer enough that I can still see my skin tone through it, and it doesn't look like I have a mask on. Since I have been inside all winter, my skin has lightened up considerably, but I'm still not completely porcelain pale.

I tend to prefer a light to medium weight liquid foundation because I have dry combo skin, but I would be totally willing to step outside my comfort range and at least try a powder or mineral foundation if they have it in a skin tone that works for me. I don't care if it happens to be a "cheap" brand; in fact I almost prefer it. 

I would love it if you ladies (or guys for that matter) could help recommend a brand that has a suitable range of red/pink toned foundations. Thanks!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

Meow makes mineral foundations in a pretty wide variety of tones. Meow Cosmetics Mineral Foundations


----------



## staceb1990 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think you'd really like the Makeup For Ever HD Foundations. 110, which is the lightest shade, is pink based, but that may be too light for you. Here's a chart of the lighter colors: 
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...D-1-Medium.jpg

Hope that helps!


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't understood your first sentences.... if you have pink undertones you HAVE TO wear pink undertoned foundation. That's all. Because if you are pink and put on your face something yellow, the global effect will be odd!
You DON'T HAVE to cover it up! Moreover, I think pink undertones are simply the best you can have on your skin, so, why are you hiding them behind a yellow foundation?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe NARS sheer glow in Siberia or Revlon colourstay in 110


----------



## wifeandmommy83 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know that I should stop covering up my pink skin... that's why I'm asking for advice, but most of the foundations out there that I have seen are too orange or beige for me. They don't tend to SELL pink based tones in anything but the very lightest shades. That's why I have been covering up my natural tone. I have had pretty bad acne since I got pregnant with my son (2 1/2 years ago) and I feel like I need something on my face to cover it up. I have been purchasing what is available (yellow/orange/beige foundation) and it isn't working for me anymore.
I think the light shade of Makeup Forever's foundation is going to be too light for me. It MIGHT be close to ok for the winter, but during the summer it doesn't look like they have anything that would work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for the input ladies!


----------



## sunshine817 (Mar 20, 2010)

you should try shiseido stick foundation control color. it's a very light green cream that you use under your foundation. For areas that need special attention, such as red cheeks, nose and eyelids, Control Color targets uneven skin tones from the inside out. apply it with your fingers so you can warm up the product and it melts in to you skin. you should give shu uemura foundation a try. they have alot of shades for light skin tone. hope my advice helps.


----------



## revinn (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with the Make Up Forever rec; I have very pink toned skin, and they have quite a few shades that are pink based. Not to mention they make one of the few high end foundations that are light enough for my skin.


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm wearing MUFE 115 right now. Yes, it is pink, but it is too dark for me and in Italy the lighter colours aren't sold. What about MAC? I think the Select Foundation is wonderful, right my colour, which is a NW15 but lighter than the other MAC lines (maybe I am a NW10, but the best match I've found is the NW15)


----------



## mevans (Oct 25, 2013)

You will be very happy with Giorgio Armani's Luminous Silk in 4.75.  I have spent the past year trying to resolve the very problem you have described, and have tried EVERYTHING.   First of all, the Luminous Silk formulation is gorgeous, looks completely natural, makes your skin look flawless, and is the best that money can buy.  Secondly, the color is amazing; it is not too light, not too dark, not too pink. I am a brunette with fair skin and blue eyes.  My skin sounds just like yours; naturally pink cheeks, etc., etc.  I hope you can try this foundation, because I think you will love it.  You can ask Neiman Marcus or Nordstroms to send you a sample if you don't have one of those stores in your city.  Good luck, I hope this helps!


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry this is an answer to an old question.  Did you find a foundation that works for you?  I have the same problem especially since Prescriptives stopped selling their "custom blended" products in better department stores, and I don't have my "recipe".  Prescriptives has an online store.  However, I don't have web-cam, nor would I trust sending a photo to them for color-matching.   I've tried the brands that were suggested in response to your question, all are too orange or yellow for me, despite the claim these are "cool" colors.  I've resorted to using YSL oil-free complexion enhancer in #2, which is definitely pink (despite it being "oil-free", it won't make your skin feel dry).  I use loose powder by Sisley, Orient Pink #2.  These are expensive products, but work for me, and I've given up on the cosmetic industry to make a foundation that caters to us pale pink complexion ladies!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 16, 2014)

L'Oreal True Match's "C" range. C1 is the lightest, and it is uber pink.  OCC's tinted moisturizer in R0. Very light and very pink.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 23, 2014)

wifeandmommy83 said:


> I would love it if you ladies (or guys for that matter) could help recommend a brand that has a suitable range of red/pink toned foundations. Thanks!


  Yves Rocher actually. See my swatches of the youthful glow foundation: http://www.specktra.net/t/188216/yves-rocher-youthful-glow-foundation


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for your reply!   I've tried the L'Oreal C1 and it is still too yellow.  No big deal, wsce it was inexpensive.  Will have to check the OCC brand (and hope they have a return policy).


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2014)

If you thought True Match C1 was too yellow against your pink undertones, you may not like OCC Tint in R0 for similar reasoning.  If worse comes to worst, you can get a white foundation and a red mixing medium for airbrush (yes, you can use airbrush foundations as standard liquid foundations ) to custom mix a foundation for your undertones. (Mehron and Kett both have red mixing media.) I know it's a lot of work to get the shade and undertone you want, but if that's what you end up having to do...


----------



## MARC1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you so much!  I bought a kit by "By Jove" so I could blend my own foundation, and nearly duplicated my Prescriptives Rx, but this stuff is so heavy, I believe it is theatrical makeup.  I do have Blanc de Chanel from a few years ago (kept in the 'fridge' & don't know if the newer one has been reformulated), but can use that with the airbrush formula you mentioned!  I'm familiar with Luminess, but thanks for mentioning the other airbrush formulation companies.  I don't mind blending, and have been doing that since YSL discontinued their Teint Mat Parfait SPF 12 oil free foundation in #1 back in the late 1980's to early 1990's.  I actually have one bottle left in the "fridge"  that I'm hoarding (bought out all of NM & Saks stock when I heard that color & formula was being discontinued).  Having had skin cancer on my face twice, (from the spending the old days in the sun, pre-SPF days), I have to be really careful and no longer care if I look very white during the summer. I've been able to wear the same color year-round, since I stay out of the sun.
  This should probably be started in a different "thread", but since you're so well versed with current cosmetics, do you know of anything close to the old Chanel lipstick Coco Pink?  I've recently been to the Chanel counters, the Sisley counters, La Prairie, YSL counters, DIOR and Guerlain.  What is it with these cosmetic companies that they're afraid to make blue-pink lipstick, and have started adding the yellow or orange undertones to their "so called" pink lipstick?  Another great lipstick color for me was La Prairie's Pink Taffeta.  There were a couple of companies that swore they'd make a perfect blend of one's favorite lipstick or foundation, but $$$ later, I found that to be baloney.
  Many thanks, again, for all your help!
  PS:  I'm new to Spektra, so how do I leave you + feedback, stars or thumbs up, so that you'll be recognized for the helpful and talented person you are?  How can I start a new thread, (if need be about the lipstick) and know you'll be looking out for me?  Have some questions about eye-liner pencils, too...Thanks again!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 25, 2014)

MARC1 said:


> This should probably be started in a different "thread", but since you're so well versed with current cosmetics, do you know of anything close to the old Chanel lipstick Coco Pink?  I've recently been to the Chanel counters, the Sisley counters, La Prairie, YSL counters, DIOR and Guerlain.  What is it with these cosmetic companies that they're afraid to make blue-pink lipstick, and have started adding the yellow or orange undertones to their "so called" pink lipstick?  Another great lipstick color for me was La Prairie's Pink Taffeta.  There were a couple of companies that swore they'd make a perfect blend of one's favorite lipstick or foundation, but $$$ later, I found that to be baloney. Many thanks, again, for all your help! PS:  I'm new to Spektra, so how do I leave you + feedback, stars or thumbs up, so that you'll be recognized for the helpful and talented person you are?  How can I start a new thread, (if need be about the lipstick) and know you'll be looking out for me?  Have some questions about eye-liner pencils, too...Thanks again!


  I don't know if it's discontinued or not. There are a slew of members here better acquainted with the brand than I am. Hopefully they can help you out!  We've got several tutorials on how to use the forums. Check out the link below.  http://www.specktra.net/a/faq#user_using2


----------

